

How to Make a Game Like Cut the Rope – Part 1 - PopaL
http://www.raywenderlich.com/14793/how-to-make-a-game-like-cut-the-rope-part-1

======
OzzyOsbourne
Ray Wenderlich's website is a very valuable source of information for
incipient iOS devs. A search:

[http://www.google.co.za/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ub...](http://www.google.co.za/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=cocos2d+game+tutorial)

yields his website as the first few links.

Kudos to this guy for giving a head start to plenty of indie and starting game
devs. I can attest to this as I used Cocos2D to produce my iOS game (since
pulled because I have been too occupied this year to hack on iOS: last year of
high school = major pressure to do well; very competitive environment). But
this is beside the point: Wenderlich's tutorials are awesome, well-written and
comprehensive. They won't get you production ready games in a flash, but they
sure do help.

From an Indie point of view, iOS _game development_ is considerably more
accessible than Android _game development_ by virtue of the following facts:

* Cocos2D is a robust, free and easy-to-use environment; a fully-functional, stable, Android analogue does not exist.

* iOS code is 99% universal ( _just works_ on all devices) whereas Android code really isn't. For instance: OpenGL sample code from the Android development guides ([http://developer.android.com/training/graphics/opengl/index....](http://developer.android.com/training/graphics/opengl/index.html)) does not work on 2 of 4 android devices I've tried it on because it targets deprecated API's and methods which are unusable using the newest SDK versions (it was version 14 or 15 at the time; largely unimportant). Imagine how disheartening, demotivating and demoralising it is to see that "official Google endorsed code" just doesn't work.

* I have personally tried AndEngine and Cocos2D for Android. Neither is up to scratch with iOS Cocos2D.

tl;dr Ray Wenderlich is indirectly responsible for a ton of Indie games on the
App Store, should be thanked, and no, an equal (easy-to-use portable, robust,
_decent_ framework) doesn't exist for android (though there may be analogues).

edit: formatting

~~~
Jare
> Cocos2D is a robust, free and easy-to-use environment; a fully-functional,
> stable, Android analogue does not exist

Cocos2d-x is a very functional and robust C++ port / analogue of cocos2d, and
it works on iOS, Android and Win32 (not sure about OSX and Linux?). Is that
what you call "Cocos2D for Android"? What do you mean exactly by "up to
scratch"? Android's fragmentation is a well known problem that can't be
abstracted away, but that's no reason to underestimate the value of such
frameworks (it sure is a reason to avoid developing for Android though). I for
one love being able to develop abd debug in MSVC on Windows, and only touch
Xcode / Eclipse for platform-specific stuff.

As an aside, the HTML5 version of Cocos2d-x is also functional but I can't
vouch for its robustness

~~~
vshade
There is a Cocos2d for android, in java, that is not very good.

------
StavrosK
While this appears to be a very valuable tutorial, I'm a bit worried about
what "like Cut the Rope" implies. You can't get that level of polish without
putting thousands of man-hours into it, so I'm afraid it's a bit like those
"learn to draw an owl" memes:

1\. Draw a circle.

2\. Draw the rest of the fucking owl.

~~~
TillE
A tutorial isn't really where you'd learn that level of craft.

This seems like a perfectly decent game dev introduction for iOS, though.

------
mlreed328
Not to take away from Ray Wenderlich's site. I've found it useful and
informative.

It is worth noting that "This is a blog post by iOS Tutorial Team member
Gustavo Ambrozio, a software engineer with over 20 years experience, including
over three years of iOS experience. He is the founder of CodeCrop Software."

------
Jagat
Is there a similar tutorial for Android? As in what's the best hands on
tutorial for Android app development?

------
jiggy2011
I've wanted to do a project with Box2D for a while and have a few ideas for
physics heavy games. However all the ideas I have involve pretty large game
worlds with many objects so I am worried about the performance of this.

I read somewhere that collision detection in Box2D is O(N^2), is the answer to
write custom collision detection and simply use box2d to process the effects
of these?

~~~
Jach
I'm reasonably sure that this used to be the case but hasn't for a good while.
I know at some point Box2D used a sort-and-prune algorithm but they may have
moved on to quadtrees or space-filling curves by now. You could also try
Chipmunk which provides several collision recipes too, and may be faster for
lots of similarly-sized objects. And you can always ignore either of them for
collisions and take it as a learning experience to implement different
algorithms yourself.

But you really need to just make it and see. Even a naive n^2 algorithm will
be fine, for small values of n. If you have _a lot_ of objects though you
might even be forced into using a 3D engine and making the GPU do some work.
Once you're in the process of making your game you'll be more aware of what
specific optimizations you can make (such as sprite groups).

------
4ourbit
Me just starting a project on a strategic board game, I was wondering if there
is any active development for Android regarding the cocos2d sdk? I only found
two seemingly discontinued projects on Google Code. Is a dedicated game
framework helpful in this case with no background in game programming but some
expertise in the Java portions of Android?

~~~
vshade
I'm working on a project using cocos2d-x, which is multiplatform, althouugh we
still need to make it work on android. If you are doing android only, you can
try using the Andengine, at a previous working location we remade our ios
cocos2d game for android using it. If you already have a cocos2d game maybe
you should look at the stellaSDK(www.yeecco.com/stella)

------
king_magic
This looks fantastic. Excited to see where it leads. I would have loved
something like this when I first set out to learn Cocos2D and Box2D. I went
through weeks of trial and error before really figuring things out, and this
would have been a great primer.

Really nice job.

------
barranger
While it's a great tutorial, I was kind of hoping it was in regards to the
HTML5 version

